# whats the difference between schedule 1 and 2?



## shell1711 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello,

My plans were to be assessed as a welfare worker, apply for state sponsorship (WA) then a apply for a 190 visa. Welfare worker has now moved to schedule 2 on WA occupation list. Can anybody explain exactly what this means and what I need to do?? Is it worth me still applying. Thanks


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

shell1711 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My plans were to be assessed as a welfare worker, apply for state sponsorship (WA) then a apply for a 190 visa. Welfare worker has now moved to schedule 2 on WA occupation list. Can anybody explain exactly what this means and what I need to do?? Is it worth me still applying. Thanks


You must nominate an occupation from the SOL if you are applying for an Independent or Family Sponsored Points Tested visa or Temporary Graduate (subclass 485) - Graduate Work Stream.

You must nominate an occupation from the CSOL if you are nominated by a State or Territory Government, a direct entry stream Employer Nomination Scheme visa, a Temporary Work (Skilled) visa (subclass 457) or a Training and Research Visa (Subclass 402).


----------



## shell1711 (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you for your response. 
Welfare worker does not appear on the SOL, however it is on the list for Western Australia but in October was moved to schedule 2. Just to clarify, does this mean I need a job offer in order to process my (190)visa app? This seems like an impossible task while I reside in the UK for interviewing purposes. Is it worth me sending off my skills assessment and applying for state sponsorship?
Kind Regards, Michelle


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

According to the WA website, yes it requires an offer of employment:

"Offer of employment

If you are invited to make an application for State nomination from Western Australia you may require an offer of employment. This is a requirement for those who have studied in Australia and are a recent graduate, or live in an Australian state other than Western Australia. This is also a requirement for applicants with an occupation on the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list schedule 2 (off list)."

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/HowtoapplyforStateSponsorship.aspx


----------



## shell1711 (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you very much for your respnse.

I don't understand how we are expected to have an offer of a job prior to moving there plus a lot of companies expect a visa to be in place before they offer overseas candidates a job. Another hurdle, this is a tough process


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Shell -

You're right - it's a tough process! Occupations that are in lesser demand are often flagged by various state sponsorship authorities as having "special conditions" (SA, etc) or other such designations where a job offer is required, or the person must already be working in the state in the occupation.

One strategy that some of our clients have used to deal with this is to essentially have their state sponsorship application ready to lodge, and to negotiate a window with the employer - ie, since the paperwork is ready to go (some even show this to the employer), the applicant is able to show that they understand the visa process and are ready to lodge - the employer doesn't have to do anything, typically, other than providing an offer letter, etc. The employer and employee agree on a time window during which the employee will get the state sponsorship processed and visa applied for. Obviously visa processing time is hard to predict so you would not want to make a commitment based on that, but many times if an employer sees that the application process is ready to go and the employee is on top of the details, that can help make a job offer more of a realistic option.

There's also a belief among employers (some would say many employers) that is not often discussed publicly, that those who come here on visas tend to be very hard-working people. Some employees really play that up in terms of negotiating with their future employers, and some don't. Something to consider in the entire package of things you offer to your employer and in considering the language you use to position yourself.

Hope this helps - 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## shell1711 (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you so much, that information really helps and gives me hope. I was beginning to think my dream was literally a 'dream'. I think I will carry on the process with my skills assessment, state sponsorship and follow your advice regarding the visa. We don't get if we don't try and I knew from the start that it was going to be a challenge with many hurdles. 
Thank you again for your time, much appreciated


----------

